# Proto



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

*File Name*: Proto

*File Submitter*: MIsling</p >

*File Submitted*: 16 Dec 2020

*File Category*: Slingshots

This is a 2d template for a design I drew up in Fusion 360 a while back. This is a small ttf frame. I find it fits my hand better when scaled up 10-15% in length only. If you want the .stl for 3d printing message me, I can't upload it here. Enjoy!

Click here to download this file


----------



## Spam (Oct 27, 2020)

That's a cool design if I can get my hands on some material to try this one

Thanks


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Very nice.

I may passed this on to a friend who prints things.

I need to make a few TTF for my share bag of frames.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Looks good ! I got a copy


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Thanks guys! Here is a link for the stl download.

https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4696656/files


----------



## killor80 (9 mo ago)

Danke.
Ich habe den Griff an meine Bedürfnisse angepasst.
Es gefällt mir sehr.

Thanks.
Ich habe den Griff an meine Bedürfnisse angepasst.
Ich mag es sehr.


----------

